# Simulate Paper & Ink - greyed out despite being in softproofing mode



## Guy Cruls (Jan 2, 2013)

I have softproofing ticked and the panel is showing to the right, but the 'Simulate Paper & Ink' tick box is inactive.
What am I missing?
Many thanks.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Guy.
Happy New Year to you.

Guy what is showing in profile.
This is just above the currently grayed out 'Simulate Paper & Ink'.
Basically unless a paper/printer profile is selected that option will not be available.

In Lr4 just at the moment I have AdobeRGB selected and the tick box is grayed out.
Hope this helps.

Tony Jay


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Guy, welcome to the forum!

So just to expand on that a bit further, the Simulate Paper & Ink option is only available if that information is available in the profile.  Working spaces like Adobe RGB and sRGB don't have paper information in them, whereas some printer profiles do.


----------

